# Bessacar e660 motorhome cab leak



## ceebee2020 (Oct 30, 2020)

Have a persistent leak on the passenger side front corner strut, worse when moving. It comes up from behind the plastic cover and tracks across behind the passenger side sun visor. Been back 4 times where they have resealed around lights and seams but they havent a clue where it is coming in. It is in again at the minute. Wondering if anyone has come across this, so I can give the garage a heads up as to where to look


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi ceebee n welcome to the forum.

It might be a good idea to put up a pic of the problem area. Is it entering, do you think, from the hab part rather than cab? Or the joint between?

I've had a look at a pic of the e660 n it seems to have some odd gizmo (possibly a light?) above the passenger side corner but there does seem to be a matching gizmo on the other side. But I can't get a close look. 

Is it under warranty?


----------

